# Air blowing/sucking sound when starting the engine



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Alright guys, just to make sure that my oil sump seal isn't doing that sound... what could cause the air sound coming from the car when starting up after a couple hours? Its not a turbo sound by the way... This is not my first diesel.. x) The sound quickly goes away within 30 seconds and I can't really hear it again. Almost sound like an exhaust leak that somehow goes away really fast.. Also, what are those codes:

P24C6
P24C7
P069E


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

machusenpai said:


> Alright guys, just to make sure that my oil sump seal isn't doing that sound... what could cause the air sound coming from the car when starting up after a couple hours? Its not a turbo sound by the way... This is not my first diesel.. x) The sound quickly goes away within 30 seconds and I can't really hear it again. Almost sound like an exhaust leak that somehow goes away really fast.. Also, what are those codes:
> 
> P24C6
> P24C7
> P069E


Welcome Aboard

*P24C6: *
Special Coverage Adjustment 16018 Diesel Particulate Sensor Warranty
*14OBDG04 Engine Diagnostics.pdf - General Motors*

_*P24C7*_ · EXHAUST GAS TEMPERATURE (EGT) SENSOR 1/5 · PARTICULATE MATTER (PM) SENSOR.

Causes for this code, *P069E*, may include: 

Faulty fuel pump controller or PCM 
Open fuel pump control module voltage supply circuit 
Bad or tripped fuel pump voltage shutoff (inertia) switch 
PCM failure or 
PCM programming error
Read more at: P069E Fuel Pump Control Module Requested MIL Illumination


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here

Remember to vote:

Spring 2021 MOTM Voting Thread
Spring 2021 COTM Voting Thread

and then consider running for either or both in the next run!


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard
> 
> *P24C6: *
> Special Coverage Adjustment 16018 Diesel Particulate Sensor Warranty
> ...


So those are only sensors (P24C6 & P24C7) ? Are they related to DPF? Also, I don't really have problems beside accelerating for the first time after a startup then the car works normally. So P069E might be a faulty PCM?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

You just bought this thing and have codes already? Bad luck. Sounds like the original owner didn't follow-through with the extended warranties. At least one of those codes should be covered. Take it back to the dealer for a free fix.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> You just bought this thing and have codes already? Bad luck. Sounds like the original owner didn't follow-through with the extended warranties. At least one of those codes should be covered. Take it back to the dealer for a free fix.


 He got it for $4000.


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> He got it for $4000.


From a car dealership. Now the "air leak" is more pronounced during startup and goes away quickly but I can still hear the leak. I suspect exhaust leak (I hope). What else could it be?


----------

